# Will your LSP ever last that long if you're applying over a filler polish or glaze?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You're on the recieving end of a random thought, sorry about that.

This is coming from the angle whereby we talk about doing an IPA wipedown after polishing so that any LSP has the best chance of bonding with the clear coat. But if we're applying a filler polish (like BH Cleanser Polish or SRP) or a glaze... aren't we giving the LSP a surface that it won't bond as well to, and therefore not last as long?

AG's EGP is designed to go over SRP for example, but when I tested half a bonnet with SRP and the other half just clayed, the clayed side lasted about 5 months where as the SRP side was done after 3. I was wondering what you good people's views were on that.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Haven’t you just answered your own question? I’ve never done any tangible testing but if I apply a product over another it never lasts as long as claimed, especially with me blasting it with super strength snowfoam.

So i’d agree, yes if on anything other than a perfectly prepped panel, then i’d say, generally you wouldn’t get the same durability.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Only filler type product I use now is Essence which is designed to be topped and improve ceramic coating longevity.

In the past used durable waxes over SRP and BH Cleanser fluid and never got anywhere near the durability from them that I did on bare paint.. they looked great mind you so I wasn't too concerned.

I've heard of exceptions but the general rule to extract best durability is to put the most durable form of LSP at the bottom and on bare paint 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

You've answered your own question. Bare paint is always the best option imo although not always possible. I do like these new semi permanent filler products, Britemax Virtue is my personal fave.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah I know it sounds like I've answered my own question there, I should have phrased it differently perhaps; really I was wondering if other people got the same experience.

I'll check out Virtue for sure. I'll have a read up on Essence as well as it sounds like an interesting system.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> Yeah I know it sounds like I've answered my own question there, I should have phrased it differently perhaps; really I was wondering if other people got the same experience.
> 
> I'll check out Virtue for sure. I'll have a read up on Essence as well as it sounds like an interesting system.


If you can get CMX 3 in 1 Polish and Coat you could try that out. I haven't used it with non Ceramic type LSPs but it seemed to work just fine with CMX Spray Coating and Carpro Cquartz Lite.

Personally, If I'm putting a product like SRP down instead of fully polishing I don't expect 6 8 or 12 months of durability, regardless of how long the LSP is supposed to last. Manage expectations accordingly and you'll be good.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

i topped gyeon primer with PA cosmic V2 and a coat of rapidwaxx. 2-3mths later another rapidwaxx top up on my fathers bonnet. That was in july sometime. Its doing fine, not a lot of driving but outside 24/7.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Ah yes but Essence and Primer are SiO2 infused and designed to be bases for ceramic coats to go over (I've been doing some reading up since the last comments) so you'd expect them to help rather than hinder?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

No idea mother-goose but gyeon primer is a really nice polish to work with. Except the purple dye.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> Ah yes but Essence and Primer are SiO2 infused and designed to be bases for ceramic coats to go over (I've been doing some reading up since the last comments) so you'd expect them to help rather than hinder?


Think of them as a new/next gen of something like SRP. Think of it like this:

SRP or similar is an AIO which does do a little bit of polishing/cleaning, it also fills swirls and leaves behind a resinous/synthetic sealant type protection which also is the thing which does the filling. You can improve the correction of this (type) of product by using more aggressive pads with a machine polisher. EGP was designed so that it was somewhat synergistic with SRP and provided decent durability and retained the fillers of the SRP. However, over the years, experience has shown that typically, these AIO's are not as good as bare paint for bonding, but some are better than others and it's a personal choice to decide whether the looks benefit outweighs the loss of durability. Back in the day with even the best products lasting 4 months tops, it wasn't a huge deal. Now with more durable products, it may be more of a problem...though with the trends people have to 'top' their base protection incessantly, why do people even worry?!:lol:

Now, these SiO2 primer polishes are essentially a modern way of doing what SRP and EGP did, but with SiO2 and coatings. As detailing has got more evolved and popular, they have been designed so they can essentially be a proper finishing polish AIO. That means they have proper cut, adjustable with pad choice, they fill minor swirls effectively (some go for this more than others) and they leave behind their SiO2 resinous base which fully bonds with the car and in turn, seems to allow high solids coatings to fully bond to the car. As these are a more recent phenomena, we need to see how cross compatible they are between different brands.

I think if you are decently experienced and looking to use an AIO, it would be worth trying one of the SiO2 products as I also think they are probably better bases for regular LSP's.


----------

